# Allroad trying to get low.....



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Stance courtesy of blown front bags...saving dough to convert to coilovers


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Got a set of KW v2 and sure enough my compressor tank springs a leak. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Mine are blown as well and the comp is trashed. going to be putting some Arnott goddies in :thumbup:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Pics when you are finished!!!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*getting closer*

Rears are done, but fronts have to wait. Found out pass axle is ruined.


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## nxvwjetta (Apr 26, 2011)

*going low*

i did the same thing i also had a problem with the pass axle and i still have a problem i have went through 2 new axles same side pass the car vibrates so bad from the angle of the axles i have to raise the car a lot to stop this any suggestions on y ?


----------



## RevMatch (Oct 8, 2008)

Just curious, what size spacers do you have to fit the aero II's? Car looks great by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

20mm spacers with 60mm lugs. Thanks The axle went bad before I even installed the suspension. I was driving home one night and the car started to shake like crazy. Came home jacked it up and saw the outer cv pulled out. The air bag assoc with that side was blown and the car always fell to that side whenever I would drive. I suppose that had alot to do with the failure. I installed a new axle and just finished the coilover install and adj. Note to self "install coilovers at the highest possible setting, lot easier to lower than raise.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Got any more pics of this thing? And those are 18's correct? Also, why no more air suspension...I know there are a ton of potential reasons to kick the bags but what are yours? :thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Just saw in the A6 section that you got rid of the air because it messed up the axles. details? haha thanks for calming my curiosity!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I ditched the airirde because two of the bags leaked and I just hated the way it handled. Buying a used set of KWv2 was a ton cheaper than fixing the bags. I could just see more stuff failing on the air ride and I just decided to ditch it. I believe the axle blew because the pass bag was bad and the car was always dipped to that side and the wheel always had crazy camber. The bag must have had a hole because it could not stay up for anything.


----------



## Freak Rabbit (Feb 26, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

